# Wilderness Gate Trailhead in Idaho



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Hi. My husband and I are planning a pack trip out of Wilderness Gate Trailhead in Idaho. Have any of you been there? We want to ride in to Horse Camp (so noted on the map); spend a couple of nights and do day rides; ride on to Fish Lake; spend a couple of nights and then ride back out. The other option is to spend three nights at Horse Camp riding to Shasta Lake one day and a different lake ( can't remember the name) the second day. Ride to Lottie Lake and spend one night and then back out to the trailhead. Any comments?

Also, we will be driving over from Western Oregon. Any suggestions on where to overnight with the horses? We will have four. Don't know yet what route we will take.

Thank you for any responses.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

How long of a drive is that for you? Do you need to over night? I've frequently done 10 hour drives hauling my horses and they do just fine.

If you do need to stop. I have often used county Fairgrounds. They usually charge about $10 per night per box stall. 

If you are travelling past National Forest, You can probably pull off the road and high line the horses in dispersed camping. No ammenities for you, but the horses do just fine with it..


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Sorry I can't help with info about Wilderness Gate Trailhead. Can you tell me where it is? I might be interested in launching from there someday, myself. There and probably a dozen other trailheads--most of which I currently know nothing about!

Thanks!


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

Guess what? I typed Wilderness Gate Trailhead into the search bar on my computer and the first thing that came up was my original post here. I'm famous!! Just kidding. Who'd a thunk?


----------



## traildancer (Oct 27, 2010)

To respond to earlier posts, I think we will go north to Portland on I-5 then take I-84 and then some other smaller roads. That way we can overnight at Pendleton as long as that's not Roundup weekend!

The trailhead is out of Lowell but not as far as Powell on Hwy 12, I think.


----------



## bbsmfg3 (Aug 12, 2010)

The key to traveling with horses and keeping them from tiring from the trip is to shut you truck engine off at every fuel stop and make a fuel stop about every 2 hours. The lack of vibration from the truck lets them rest and recoup. 

We do a good deal of traveling with horses. If we can not find a fairgrounds, a rodeo ground, a horse motel or whatever, we never hesitate to leave them in the trailer overnight. We will usually stop somewhere before dark and have our evening meal, and take the horses out of the trailer while we have our meal. The far back of big truck stops is a typical location, or we sometimes just stop at one of the on/off ramps of the interstates. And there are many smaller truck stops that don't usually mind if you unload in their back lot, so long as you ask first. It is not uncommon for use to spend 3 or 4 nights on the road, and have never had any problems with the horses.


----------

